# Potential teaching job at Al Ittihad School Mamzar - is it that bad?



## Rolandy (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello!

I had a phone interview this morning for a Business Studies teaching position at Al Ittihad School in Mamzar. The package isn't fantastic... 9000 AED with shared accommodation in the Al Nahda / Al Qusais area in Dubai close to the Sharjah border.

I was wondering if anyone had any experience of this school? 

I've applied quite late for teaching roles. I'm not sure if it would be best to just wait till more positions become available later in the year.

I am hoping that even if it isn't ideal, the adventure of a new life in Dubai might be enough to compensate for other issues I may have. 

I am 27, Female and looking forward to something different :clap2:


----------



## Cajuncandy (Feb 21, 2012)

Rolandy said:


> Hello!
> 
> I had a phone interview this morning for a Business Studies teaching position at Al Ittihad School in Mamzar. The package isn't fantastic... 9000 AED with shared accommodation in the Al Nahda / Al Qusais area in Dubai close to the Sharjah border.
> 
> ...


Hi I was also offered a teaching job for next academic school year 2012-2013 at the same school-I was wondering if you accepted the job because I am kind of hesitant to accept the position due to many people telling me the local school children are difficult. Thank you for you help.


----------



## scdavin (May 9, 2012)

Cajuncandy said:


> Hi I was also offered a teaching job for next academic school year 2012-2013 at the same school-I was wondering if you accepted the job because I am kind of hesitant to accept the position due to many people telling me the local school children are difficult. Thank you for you help.


Hi, was just wondering what did you decide to do?? Did you take the job in the end?


----------



## smeigag (Apr 23, 2012)

Rolandy said:


> Hello!
> 
> I had a phone interview this morning for a Business Studies teaching position at Al Ittihad School in Mamzar. The package isn't fantastic... 9000 AED with shared accommodation in the Al Nahda / Al Qusais area in Dubai close to the Sharjah border.
> 
> ...


Hi 
How many years experience do you have?


----------



## Cajuncandy (Feb 21, 2012)

scdavin said:


> Hi, was just wondering what did you decide to do?? Did you take the job in the end?



Hi-
I did not accept the job there b/c I found one closer to my home. The administration are very nice, educated, and professional. The salaries are much lower in Dubai than the other Emirates/Gulf countries. The school would be a good starter school to be able to move to Dubai.


----------



## BeckeeUK (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi all,
I have recently accepted a primary school teaching job at Al Ittihad School, Mamzar and wondered if anyone else had worked at this school and can tell me what to expect? I have taught in Kenya and Thailand in summer holidays but this is my first move to a different country to teach full-time.
Any tips/advice would be great!
Beckee


----------



## scdavin (May 9, 2012)

Hi, Ive been offered a job in Al Ittihad School, Jumeriah...also wondering if anyone could tell me anything about this school?
Thanks


----------

